# Snowplow for a ride on lawn mower



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Is there anyway that i could put a plow on a 8hp Toro lawnmower?


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yeah why not its a tractor right


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Its a rear engine ride on lawn mower. so yah it is a tractor.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

dont know if that will work maybe a snowblower attachment


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

I dont know, i'm going to see if i can rig something up for it. It hould be interesting to see if it will work


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

oh yeah a prefab something would look cool post picks when you do


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

I will post pics when i get it built.


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

heres a picture of the idea i have.

I 5think i would make it out of pressure treated plywood with a poly skin and a rubber cuting edge.


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a factory plow on my Murray 42" mower....workes great take a look on E-bay....there is a mower plow and blower on there right now


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

have any ideas on how to make it pivot?
a miniture aframe maybe?


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Got the okay from my dad saying he would help. He said i should make it out of aluminum. How would I bend it and connect it to the lawnmower?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

maybe use one of those atv plows


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Wouldn't an atv plow be too big. The plow has to be light. I will probably have to add some weight to the plow if I make it myself because it will be to llight. 

Were can i get tire chains and weights for the rear wheels so i can have some traction


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2003)

what model tractor is it?

Maybe a local lawn mower repair shop can help you locate a used on in the area.


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

its a Toro rear engine rider w/ 8hp and 38'' mower deck


----------

